# Post-installation of FreeBSD



## general (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, I met some problems post the installation. According to
FreeBSD Handbook "2.10.11 Install Packages", I know I can select
the package one by one if I want to install all the packages.
But is there a quick way to select all the packages instead of
going throw the package list and pressing [SPACE]?


----------



## ale (Feb 25, 2009)

It seems that you are doing a fresh install from an optical media.
IMHO installing _all_ the packages is crazy.

Unless if you have a bad connection to the internet, if you want to keep the packages updated, don't install anything from the cd.
Update you ports tree and start building the packages you need.
If you don't want to build from source use that packages from the ftp site.
Refer to this
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## septercore (Sep 19, 2012)

ale said:
			
		

> It seems that you are doing a fresh install from an optical media.
> IMHO installing _all_ the packages is crazy.
> 
> Unless if you have a bad connection to the internet, if you want to keep the packages updated, don't install anything from the cd.
> ...



OK, but what if I'm a newbie? What I have to if I don't know which package to select?
If I want to install all the packages about the X11 server and I don't have disk space problems or bandwidth restriction, I really need to select the packages one by one???


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

septercore, you are responding to a three year old post. Please check the dates before responding.


----------

